# Tackle storage/boat bag



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

I was wondering what everyone uses to store there tackle? Such as the hard baits and plastic baits in bags. I want to buy something that will last more than a month and not corrode up from the saltwater. Maybe even a boat bag would be nice to put it all in. Let me know how everyone organizes there tackle and keeps it dry. Thanks !


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Better yet I have an East cape fury, if anyone has one and would like to share how/ where they keep there's would be nice too. Just looking for different ideas and ways.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Boat bag w/ \

plano boxes for hard lures

plastic bags for soft baits located in the pouches

and bass pro notebook bags for excess softies


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

What brand boat bag do you have? Everything I've bought with metal zippers seems to corrode within the first few trips.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

You could always ditch the bag and get you a tackle web. Throw your plastic boxes inside and be done with it. You can mount one inside a dry hatch possibly. I keep one mounted to the rear of my casting platform. Stays out of the way and holds a lot of crap..


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

latest is the red bass pro bag--I shoot it w/ wd 40/corrosion block periodically 

a wash when I really soak it


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I like the tackle web idea. Anyone do a permanent install on a bulkhead have a pic they can share. I have no interest in Velcro method. One for the front casting platform looks useful.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Tackle web looks cool for ease of access while your fishing with no clutter on the deck. I would just like something to put in the hatches and out of the way. Does anyone put anything inside the plano boxes to prevent corrosion on plugs?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I use to go to 10.000 islands and I kept a lure holder and/or a white 5gal bucket for washdowns and as a lure holder/washdown.

At the end of the day,I toss everything into the bucket filled w/soapy h20 rinse and hang dry which kept corrosion to a min----- sometimes I would shoot w/ WD40. Putting any liquid in the boxes makes a mess


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> I use to go to 10.000 islands and I kept a lure holder and/or a white 5gal bucket for washdowns and as a lure holder/washdown.
> 
> At the end of the day,I toss everything into the bucket  filled w/soapy h20 rinse and hang dry which kept corrosion to a min----- sometimes I would shoot w/ WD40. Putting any liquid in the boxes makes a mess
> 
> ...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

get some of the plano boxes with the o ring seal (3700 series), the lid clamps down from the front and both sides keeping water out, when you open the box to retrieve tackle ALWAYS close up and secure tight, NEVER get lazy and leave your box open otherwise water will inevitably find its way there. I leave soft plastics in the ziplock bags they come in and store the bags in one of the larger plano boxes , hard baits in another and terminal tackle separate from that. keeping tackle separated  like this minimizes  exposing everything to moisture when digging for gear


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

I definitely like the idea of everything seperated and organized. For the past 4-5 years I've been saltwater fishing I've kept it all in a tackle bag like I used when I just fished for bass and they don't last at all.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

I use a boat bag from bass pro shops. They come in two different sizes and best of all has no metal parts to rust. I use the plano waterproof tackle trays inside. Works great for me. Been using it for over 2 years now without a issue. It's also priced well compared to some other options out there. It's held up better in saltwater then anything ive used before. Here is a link. Hope this helps. 

http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Boat-Bags/product/10204598/


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Here's what works for us : We prefer sightcasting with fly rods , if conditions are favorable , low to average 
tides , clear water , and good sunlight . Those conditions are not always there , however , so we go to back 
up plan number 1 . Top waters with medium light rods . Man , how I love the sight and sound of a sudden  
crash attack on an innocent bone colored Spook that was minding it's own business . We keep our back up  
top waters in a 9 x 14 Plano box that is only 1 1/4" inch deep . We carry the Plano box in the hatch in the  
space on top of the tank along with another same size box containing our back ups to the back up , our   
spoons and sinking lures . Our back ups  to the back ups to the back ups , our soft plastics , we carry in  
another same size box . They all carry nicely in the narrow space above the tank in the forward hatch of the 
Waterman . I don't know if you have a similar space on your Fury .

But the critical part of the whole system is to never , ever put wet salty lures back in the Plano box . For wet 
lures and flies we use one of those suction cup pvc lure containers , stuck to the forward bulkhead . Ugly as  
sin ,I know , but not as ugly as a Plano box full of rusty hooked lures swimming in rusty gravy . When you get 
home , after washing the skiff and flushing the motor , run hot water over your container of flies and lures , 
set them on the drain board on a paper towel to dry and the next day , put them back in there respective 
boxes with their little friends . Your box of lures will thank you . And they will always be showroom fresh .


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> I use a boat bag from bass pro shops. They come in two different sizes and best of all has no metal parts to rust. I use the plano waterproof tackle trays inside. Works great for me. Been using it for over 2 years now without a issue. It's also priced well compared to some other options out there. It's held up better in saltwater then anything ive used before. Here is a link. Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Boat-Bags/product/10204598/


 [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Blue skimmer you sound like you have it down to a science. I bought the 3700 series plano box's with the seal. I just need the boat bag. For now I may leave the boxes in the console.


----------



## Troutmaster (Nov 3, 2013)

Calcutta, I've had mine for four years and it is still fine. I think mine was $50


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

I like to keep my boxes in these simple carriers. 

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Utility-Box-Carriers/product/59192/


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

i put my plano tackle boxes in small plastic rectangle storage containers that fit in my rear hatch, keeps everything organized and can be removed easily


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I've got the Plano guide series bag, it has a plastic tub bottom and it's been real durable. I also never put salty lures back in the bag and silicone spray the zippers regularly.


----------



## saltaddict36 (Apr 11, 2013)

A year ago I bought this bag from serria tradding post web site for $50.00 best bag I've owned for the price. Every now and again it is available. Also bought one for a friend and he loves it. I fish at least 3 times a week. Bag has been dropped in the salt water, rained on and has traveled from boat to boat. I rinse it after every trip and have never sprayed zippers with any lubricant. zippers work the same as the first day I used it.
From any other site bag runs about $140. Can't say at that price if bag competes with others in that price mark.
love the bag keeps all my artificial dry and out of the elements.
good luck


----------



## saltaddict36 (Apr 11, 2013)

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/p/fishing/c-luggage/COLUM-UU9420-028.html
sorry forgot to post link.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

One of the nicest ones I've seen in a while made by Plano and very similar to the Umpqua Bag that costs 3x as much.  The cool things about these bags is they have a molded top to store the stuff you are using that day.  

Great idea for skiff fishermen!

Umpqua Bag @ $199.99:  https://umpqua.com/products/packs-and-bags/packs-bags/famous-2500-boat-bag-0

New Plano Bag @ $59.99:  Comes in 3 sizes.  http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Plano_Guide_Series_Bag_3600/descpage-PGB466310.html


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I take one Plano® Prolatch™ StowAway® Tackle Box

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/plano-174-prolatch-8482-stowaway-174-tackle-box/pid-12175?N=272574547

I fill it with various soft plastics but mostly Big Nasty Baits.
http://bignastybaits.com/

I have an assortment of colors of 1/8oz and 1/16oz Rockport Rattler jigheads.

https://www.rockportrattler.com/

I also take a couple topwaters, spoons, and a spinnerbait. There is no bag. Just one box. I used to take more and realized it was a waste of room in my 12' skiff and I was tired of stepping on everything. I feel like I catch more fish with just one tackle storage box containing few options, that all work.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

[quote author=1B155B48434C4F41482D0 

I also take a couple topwaters, spoons, and a spinnerbait. There is no bag. Just one box. I used to take more and realized it was a waste of room in my 12' skiff and I was tired of stepping on everything. I feel like I catch more fish with just one tackle storage box containing few options, that all work. [/quote]


Somethin to be learned here!


----------



## ASB73 (Jan 27, 2012)

I've used every kind if bag box. Plugs go in boxes
And everything else goes in Binders
I can't believe how much stuff can fit in one of these
and it all stays organized and sealed
http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/130819107721?lpid=82


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

The umpqua bag is a pretty cool idea.


----------



## gary0319 (Jan 16, 2013)

I've not tried them all, but so far, this one seems the best for me. I heve the large size and it fits well in my small Whaler. Hard waterproof bottom help keep things dry.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...+133671&WTz_l=SBC;MMcat104793480;cat104777280


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

So the Umpqua looks nice and all, but I've got to dump all my stuff off the top if I need in the bag? 

I'm thinking the Plano one with a box latched would be good to keep tools and items you use a often in and still be able to access the main compartment without too much work.


----------



## justindegarmo (Oct 12, 2013)

This has been one of the best threads I have read on here in a while. I was just talking to my fishing buddy about this the other day. I have a Vantage VHP that I am getting ready to pick up here real soon and was wondering what to do for tackle storage. This helped answer a lot of questions and give me ideas I hadn't thought about.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Spotntails- I thought the same thing about storage. I have researched around and couldn't find much information about what others were using. I like hearing everyone's ideas and different ways of doing things that work for them. I ended up getting the plano 3700 series with the seal and am going to buy a boat bag to put them in. But for now I have a them stacked in my console.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

It is very interesting the different ways people do the same thing. I invited a friend fishing with me in my boat once and he showed up with a tackle box as big as my cooler. He asked, "Where do you want me to put this?" Obviously there is very little room in the boat so I replied, "Back in your car." haha.


----------



## joegil476 (Apr 28, 2013)

Best flats boat bag ………
Patagonia Great Divider totally waterproof stores 
4 plano boxes leaders ,VHF,reels and a bunch of other crap
Drawback ….mega expensive….got mine as a present from
SWMBO……….


----------



## Ginclear (Aug 11, 2013)

Pay attention to Nano-skiff . He has it right . Space on a poling skiff is precious , so be selective ,
very , very , selective . Let your experience teach you what is necessary and what is excess . 
Most of the recommended Plano box carriers on this thread will get the job done . And most of 
them will take up the space of a cooler . That is why we place the 3 boxes we carry in the narrow 
space in the forward hatch above the tank . Not stuffed in the main hatch space and not underfoot . 
In fact , come to think of it , it's probably time to weed out the lures we didn't use the last 2 years 
and who knows , we might get it down to 2 boxes . Truth is , those we did use would fit in 1 box 
with room to spare . Hmmmm . ( by the way , we fished about 100 days in the last 2 years )


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

No kidding about space on a skiff, I have one of the bigger skiffs and have to keep mine in the console, so it can't be too big.

It just ends up laying around in the cockpit most days though.


----------



## snooks (Sep 21, 2009)

If you guys are worried about rust....check these out.


http://www.flambeauoutdoors.com/en/fishing/page/zerust


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm tellin obama's EPA!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

recycled JIF peanut butter jars and cheap clear storage containers for leader, lures, and misc tackle.

boat bag for stuff that is not supposed to get wet.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Man I used to go thru bags regularly. Until I got a G Loomis mid sized bag. It has been flawless over the last 8 years or so in the salt. Not a single tear or busted or rusted zipper. I tried to find a link for it for sale. BUt its so damn old I couldn't find one. You can put 4 or so Plano style hard boxes inside. It has flat storage zipper pouches, Waterproof area for maps, wallet, phone, ect. Small divied pockets and pouches in a larger area. And multiple pockets on the end. I find this keeps me well organized and simplified. I only use two plastic boxes for hooks, splitshot, hard baits, ect.  And leave all my soft plastics in their bags. And put them in the large flat zipper pouch. This leaves me plenty of room for cameras and other gear. I can put my leaders and all I need in this bag. And with a side console. You can tuck it up inder it. And will take up zero floor space. And is very easy to get too still. A smaller bag will force you to simplify your fishing. Which to me is always a good thing.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> If you guys are worried about rust....check these out.
> 
> 
> http://www.flambeauoutdoors.com/en/fishing/page/zerust



I have been using the cardboard tabs for a few years. And man do they work well. But they are old and worn. And so are my boxes. So this is on my shopping list. I hope they work as well as the chips. If they do these boxes are the SHIAAT! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------

